# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil doorgeslikt

## meiss

Hallo,

na mijn laatste strip, begon ik weer met de volgende, die heb ik helemaal opgemaakt want ik wou niet ongesteld worden omdat ik allemaal feesten had enz. 
dus na die strip, begon ik weer met hele nieuwe, die heb ik helemaal afgemaakt.. en na die heb ik nog 1 week van een andere strip geslikt, zodat ik weer tegelijk uit zou komen met mijn moeders ongesteldheid. want we zijn altijd gelijk. als ik me strip afmaak en dan die stopweek, dan is zij het ook.
en volgens mij vind ze het niet zo goed als je de pil een keer doorslikt, dus ik heb haar ook niks verteld!

maar nu heb ik dus 2 keer 2 hele strips doorgeslikt, en van de 3e strip nog 1 week erbij.

meestal is de zaterdag de dag van mijn laatste pil die week, dus zondag slik ik niks meer, en dan moet ik het dinsdag ongesteld worden.
maar ik heb nu nog helemaal niks dus ik begin me nu toch beetje zorgen te maken.

Ik heb voor ik aan die laatste week begon wel zonder condoom gevreeen.
maar ik kan niet zwanger zijn, want ik was aan de pil. 

is het normaal, gebeurd het wel vaker dat als je te lang de pil blijft doorslikken dat je menstruatie gewoon een keer wegblijft?

en als ik de volgende strip (waar ik zondag mee begin) gewoon normaal afmaak en verder niet nog een strip doorslik, word ik dan wel gewoon weer ongesteld?

kan iemand me aub helpen met dit?

xx meiss :Confused:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Wacht het gewoon nog ff rustig af. Het kan zijn dat jou menstruatie deze maand gewoon helemaal weg blijft doordat jij bijna 2 1/2 strip hebt doorgeslikt. Het kan zijn dat je cyclus zich eigen weer ff moet herstellen, omdat je de menstruatie/ontrekkingsbloeding twee maanden hebt uitgesteld. Wacht het nog ff af. Heb je volgende maand nog geen vloeing, of krijg je andere klachten, ga dan voor de zekerheid ff langs je huisarts. Voor nu denk ik niet dat je je eigen zorgen moet maken. Ik denk persoonlijk dat jou cyclus zich weer ff moet herstellen.

liefs
Déy

----------


## meiss

oke, hartstikke bedankt voor de geruststelling en advies!

xx meiss

----------


## Frank20

Idd gewoon even afwachten mijn toemalige vriendin had daar ook vaak last van na het doorslikken. Eerste paar keren ook flink in de stress gezeten !! 
Maar ik ben nog steeds geen Papa :P

----------

